# Questions about the orchestra



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

This may be of use to some of you with burning questions about the orchestra or how an orchestra operates. I have a small quiery of which I hope you will help me with.

I'm entering a competition whereby I have to write for an orchestra described as: 

2+pic/2+eh/2+bc/2+cbn-4/3/3/1-timp+3-piano-harp-strings 

Am I right in thinking that the piccolo, cor anglise, bass clarinet and contrabassoon are to be played by seperate players or simply by the 2nd flautist, 2nd oboist, e.t.c.

Also, am I right in thinking that there are to be 4 horns, 3 trumpets, 3 trombones (is it 2 normal trombones n then a bass trombone?) and a tuba?

Could it also be that only three timpani are allowed? I know this should be obvious but I just want 2 be sure as I can be.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

You are right about almost everything. Yes seperate players for the extra ww. (12 players in all) 

just note this:

the +3 after the timps is the number of percussionists (not including the timpanist) at your disposal.

FC


----------



## hdk132 (Mar 18, 2009)

3rd trombone = bass trombone


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

If there's any mention of 'doubling' then it means that one of the woodwind players switches between the standard and auxillary instruments. It's hard to tell just from '2+pic', so I'm not sure that you should assume that there will be extra woodwind players.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

post-minimalist said:


> You are right about almost everything. Yes seperate players for the extra ww. (12 players in all)
> 
> just note this:
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Jim


----------

